# hello from ohio



## kc8bvf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello from Ohio as well


----------



## wallacej (Feb 8, 2013)

So can you give me any tips or insights on this forum. Mainly I am looking to spread the word on Langstroth hives I am selling but I don't want to step on anyone's toes


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi From Former Buckeye, Avon


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey wallacej. You sent me an e-mail a few weeks ago about you selling hives. What you need to do to sell on beesource is go to "settings" at the top of the page. Bottom Left of the next page click on "paid subscriptions" you can choose a month for $10 or a year for $50 and this will allow you to list your items for sale in the "for sale" section. Good luck to you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jon!


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Try giving individuals more information like:location shipping prices and various parts prices. etc.etc.


----------



## Redeemingacres (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome jon, You are not far from me. I would be interested to see what you have to sell.


----------



## wallacej (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes we are close redeemingacres. My email is [email protected]. Send me ur email and I could send you some info of what I am selling.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## wallacej (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, just posted info for langstroth hives I have for sale in the For Sale forum. Thanks all for the tips


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

I went to the top of this page and clicked on beesource beekeeping source but never did find settings. Am I on the wrong page and if so please give me more details on how to get to the page where they list things for sale. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wallacej (Feb 8, 2013)

hello samoadc looks to me like you have to click on forum which is right to the left of the beesource beekeeping forum tab. when you fo that you go about 3/4 of the way down the page and there is a group of forums called The Exchange. the first one in that group is called For Sale. I am the first in lline under the threead title 10 frame langstroth hive. http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?245-For-Sale or you can try this link. I think it will take you there


----------

